# Philadelphia Obsessive Compulsive Disorder Meetup Group



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

*Philadelphia Obsessive Compulsive Disorder Meetup Group *

*When *
Monday August 11th 6:30 pm

*Location *
Free Library of Phila 
201 S 40th St 
Philadelphia, PA 19104

Meet with other local people who are living with Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. Offer support and advice to one another.

*More info:* http://ocd.meetup.com/87/


----------

